# Turning Basics with Steve Shanesy - DVD Review



## woodworkersguide

Cool! Thanks for the info, Marc! It sounds like a winner!


----------



## Billboard

Looks like a great video


----------



## EricWrights

I feel very happy and enthusiastic when I watched the vdo. You have made me smile. 

Great share!


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the info


----------



## gfixler

Being new at turning, and also quite utilitarian in nature, I might need to pick up this DVD. Thanks for the review!


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Marc. I have wanted to get into turning but just have not had the opportunity to add a lathe to my shop. But one is definately on my wish list. This sounds like a nice DVD to get started with in order to avoid a lot of trial and error pitfalls.


----------



## Ottis

Thanks for the review Marc, I left a comment on your website about it. Like you I am a self taught turner and know there is several "holes" in my turning ability's. I will check into buying one of these videos.


----------



## Durnik150

Thanks Marc. It sounds like this may be a great DVD that fills in some gaps in the instruction given in other products.

I'll keep it in mind.


----------

